# Board Bag Advice



## pancakes (Jan 3, 2012)

Personally I just get the largest available bag.. better more room than less.
I have a 152 board and got a 165 Dakine bag and I can fit everything I have and more.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't go for the largest bag available unless you absolutely need the space.

The largest bags are meant for people who want to stuff multiple boards and literally all their gear including base layers and clothing inside the one bag.

The space is nice but you have to remember larger bags means not only does the bag itself weigh more (2 to 3 kg more), but you also have to be careful you don't pack it beyond your free allowance if you travel via air.

I'm a fan of something medium sized, not too big but not too small so you have the room available if you need it. Medium sized bag will fit 1 set of gear including your bindings (2 sets of gear if you stack the boards up) and have some room for mid layers and other outerwear as well. It's a nice middle ground and this way you get that extra 2 kg of precious weight allowance when you travel via air.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Do not get the largest bag available, especially if you are buying a roller bag.

I had a buddy that was riding a 155 board, and bought a bag that was probably in the 180 range. The board is what keeps the bag stiff, so when he was wheeling around his bag, it looked like a giant limp dick.. he hated it. It was also a pain in the ass to transport in the car since it was about a foot longer than all of our other board bags.

He ended up buying a Burton Wheelie Gig bag in, I think, a 157. He can fit a ton of gear in there, and he maxes that bag out at 50 lbs; the weight limit for almost all the airlines.

No need to worry about the large binding either...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I personally like the dakine bags, I think they give the best bang for the buck. Thoughts on a bag: get a bag a couple inches longer than you think you'll need (never know when you might get a pow stick), get a coffin bag (padding is good for the board and protection when traveling), get wheels (a fully loaded bag is suprisingly heavy and ackward)

I got a smoking deal on a high-roller a few season ago. The low-roller is also a good options.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Thumbs up for the DaKine Tour bags. Separate boot pockets and can easily take a pair of boards (bindings off of one).

I can get most of what I need for a week's riding in that bag and still have it not be insanely heavy.

At the same time it is small enough that I can throw it in the car when I am day-tripping and don't want to put the roof rack on the car.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

sangsters said:


> Thumbs up for the DaKine Tour bags. Separate boot pockets and can easily take a pair of boards (bindings off of one).
> 
> I can get most of what I need for a week's riding in that bag and still have it not be insanely heavy.
> 
> At the same time it is small enough that I can throw it in the car when I am day-tripping and don't want to put the roof rack on the car.


Did you go one size up from your board or did you rock the same size?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

lucky13 said:


> Do not get the largest bag available, especially if you are buying a roller bag.
> 
> I had a buddy that was riding a 155 board, and bought a bag that was probably in the 180 range. The board is what keeps the bag stiff, so when he was wheeling around his bag, it looked like a giant limp dick.. he hated it. It was also a pain in the ass to transport in the car since it was about a foot longer than all of our other board bags.
> 
> ...


Nobody likes to carry around a limp dick.


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

*Ballin on a budget*



backstop13 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been mainly looking at Oakley, Dakine, and Burton bags. Would consider others too. Thanks for the help.


After looking at every bag that cost tons of money, I got a 30 dollar "High Sierra" plain black board bag from sierra trading post and was able to fit my 172 with bindings on, my boots between the bindings, and also all my other gear, pants, gloves, goggles, base layer, hoodie, and even helmet. If you want to go a little more high post, sierra has the dakine high roller on closeout right now. No matter what brand, you will be able to put boots pants etc in that baby. 

What he said though, don't get a 180 if your board is a 152 !


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

so, riding a 155 board, with two pairs of jackets and pants, helmet, gloves, hoodie or two, and a couple of days worth of clothes for lounging around and any other gear; should I roll with a 155 bag or a 165? Will the 165 give me limp-dick syndrome walking through the airport?


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

"Will the 165 give me limp-dick syndrome walking through the airport?"
whaaaat?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Frax you should read the rest of the convo before replying "whaaaat".

go to one of our fellow members site, and support a forum buddy.

wiredsport.com has a couple of bags that are WAYYYY less expensive than Dakine and Burton bags. From what I've heard, only get a few sizes bigger for a potentially bigger board. I'm getting a 161 for my 159 and 157.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The padded wheelie bags with boot compartments are awfully convenient... BUT as people have said they come with a hidden danger: weight limits

By time I pack my Dakine Low Roller with
1. Two boards
2. Two sets of bindings
3. one pair of boots
4. Two shells

I am usually at ~45-48 lbs already. Depending on what airport you fly from, you may or may not be able to skirt the 50 lbs limit, but I have had less luck doing this when departing from western airports where the staff are more accustomed to dealing with skis/boards.

Here is the rub: you don't really want to stuff more than 50 lbs into a bag without wheels unless you have an extremely short walk from baggage claim to your shuttle/bus.

I am usually also lugging around a laptop, SLR camera, backpack and street clothes when I go west... so my carry-ons are approach a cumulative 50 lbs as well.

If you do get a small, non wheelie bag then make sure it has some padding (baggage handlers *do* throw stuff around.... I have witnessed this first hand more than once while watching them load the plane) and keep it light enough to be manageable if you have to hoof it through any large airports.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> so, riding a 155 board, with two pairs of jackets and pants, helmet, gloves, hoodie or two, and a couple of days worth of clothes for lounging around and any other gear; should I roll with a 155 bag or a 165? Will the 165 give me limp-dick syndrome walking through the airport?


the way to prevent this is to pack a bit of stuff at the wheeled end of the bag between the board tip and the end so that the board doesn't go all the way to the bottom when you are rolling it along. 

I have a 166 bag for a 159 board and I dont' need to bother packing the wheeled end; with a 155 you will still be fine - if you are at all concerned just pack a bit in the wheelie end of the board bag.

The extra 10 cm of room is handy, I wouldn't get the exact fit. 

When I fly I can get all my on the hill gear in one wheelie board bag, and then I have a second small bag that I bring my off the hill clothes, shaving kit etc in. However I travel with two boards and two sets of bindings - with one board I probably could get everything in a single bag, or maybe a little extra stuff in a carry on.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

165 Dakine roller. Two boards,(one with bindings), 1 pair of boots, 2 pairs of googles, 2 pairs of pants, 1 shell jacket, 1 lightly insulated jacket, 1st layers, socks, and about every other clothing item that will fit. You can somewhat fix the limpness by filling the voids. I usually end up right around 50#. Think when you pack, some things are just dense and should be in your un-weighed carry-on(tool kits, chargers, batteries, cables, electronics, etc). Plus its fun to see if TSA thinks it's a "device". Have a couple plastic bags in case you need to remove some stuff(if you have an accurate scale at home, skip this). Seems like airport scales favor the customer, in my experience. Use curbside check-in. For $5/$10 tip, saves you time and they've always gotten my stuff on. I even offered to rearrange it and they said don't worry about it.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looking to get away from the ice coast this year and ride some pow out in the PNW or the CO area and was wondering what size board bag to get? I've heard both arguments: get one size up for all your extra gear to fit in the bag, and I've heard that there's plenty of room between bindings to store a helmet and pants/jacket/gloves extra clothes.
> 
> ...


Get a padded bag, standard size. If you're lazy get wheels, if not skip the wheels. 

Mine is nice and padded, allows room for helmet, boots, and has an accessory pocket for all the littles. 

My goggles fit inside my helmet and are secured by helmet bag which goes in between my bindings. 

I have no issues carrying the bag from house to car, or from car to airplane luggage check.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive got the burton wheelie board case, very good construction quality, good gear protection, nice boot and clothing removal bags, plenty of room. In the 166 (my board size is 161) I can easily fit 2 boards and all the clothing ill need for a 2 week trip. I only take this one bag as my check in luggage on snow trips. Empty weight was about 3.5kg. Highly recommended. I managed to squeeze 2 sets of boards, bindings and boots plus clothing totaling 30kg for the my last trip to Japan for a whole season. So there is plenty of space.

For your size board id go with the 156 size to keep the stiffness up, as mentioned above you dont want to go too long as the bag will be limp. Youll easily fit one board set up with all the clothes in it for a 2 week trip.

The gig wheelie bag is a lot simpler without the additional nice features that the wheelie board case has.

The locker wheelie is just massive and heavy (~7kg empty weight), nice additional features but i dont think its worth the extra $ and weight.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

After having just cheap bags that held one board with a shoulder strap, I found a sick deal on a Dakine Low Roller couple seasons ago. Thought I wouldn't need the wheels, but man was I wrong. Has proven to be soooo much better rolling the bag through the airport! Flown with it maybe 10-12x now and it has held up great.


----------

